# Lokalen Datenträger entfernen



## reko (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle,

nachdem ich mit einem Emulator für Amigaspiele rumgetüftelt habe, habe ich bemerkt, dass mir eines der Programme die ich ausgeführt habe einen zusätzlichen Datenträger in meinem Arbeitsplatz installiert hat.
Ich habe zwar alle Programme so weit es geht korrekt deinstalliert, aber der Datenträger bleibt leider bestehen.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen und mir erklären, wie ich diesen Apparat aus meinem Arbeitsplatz wegbekommen?

Danke!


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Mai 2005)

Ist das eine virtuelle Festplatte ?
Wenn ja muss da irgendwo noch ein Programmteil übrig geblieben sein der dafür zuständig war.
Schau mal auf den Seiten der Macher der Programme nach, dort findet man sowas häufig in den FAQ.
Wenn nicht versuch mal einfach das Ding in der Hardwaresteuerung zu deinstallieren, und dann lösch alle übrig gebliebenen Verzeichnisse der Programme, wobei das eher die rabiate Methode ist die Fehlermeldungen bringen kann.


----------



## reko (22. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort....ich habe nochmal alles deinstalliert was mit dem Laufwerk zusammen hängen könnte....und nach einem Neustart wars dann auch weg!

Danke nochmals!


----------

